

The Singularity Already Happened; We Got Corporations - ColinWright
http://mini.quietbabylon.com/post/44276219648/the-singularity-already-happened-we-got-corporations

======
nacker
We got _Psychopathic_ Corporations:

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Corporation_%28film%29>

<https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y888wVY5hzw>

